# last psu burned my mb...need a new one



## varunbhai (Aug 9, 2012)

hi everybody...
my last psu burned my mobo twice because it was cheap (gsm)
now i am looking for a new psu for my pc
specs: proc-1055t amd x6
mobo: msi 880gm e-41
corsair 4 gb ram
1 tb hd seagate
gonna buy a 6850
budget 3.5k max
don't give me hundreds of options...just the best one..
going to buy tommorow from nehru place.
thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 9, 2012)

It is better to get a corsair cx 500v2


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

Add 500/- and buy Corsair GS600 @4K
Or buy Corsair CX500V2 @3.4K


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks guys...a friend of mine suggested me tacens supero 600...is it any good!!!


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 10, 2012)

never heard of it.
Instead get a GS 600/GS 500


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 10, 2012)

all right then thank you....gonna buy a gs500.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 10, 2012)

varunbhai said:


> all right then thank you....gonna buy a gs500.



For what cost are you getting that??


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Or Seasonic S12II-520 for 3.8k. Much better option.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 10, 2012)

^  +1


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 11, 2012)

dont have 4k..
supero 600 for around 3.5k


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 11, 2012)

Supero 600 ??

Never heard of it.
Pls save some dough & get corasir GS 500/CX 500 v2 or seasonic 520 ￱W


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

Then I think there are some options, check out at Flipkart:

Corsair VS450 @ 2.5 K - Is a VFM product. Was launched in February this year only. Expect to give ~2.3K if you're going to get it from Nehru Place.

Corsair CMPSU 430 CXV2 @ 2.8K - This one's an epic product as people say out here.

Seasonic-S12II 430 Watts @ 3.7K

Corsair CMPSU 500 CXV2 @ 3.8K


----------



## sunny4691 (Aug 12, 2012)

varunbhai said:


> thanks guys...a friend of mine suggested me tacens supero 600...is it any good!!!


The tacens supero is a FSP oem psu, so its also a good one, also its modular. But i think you should go with Seasonic S12II-520 for 3.8k as saswat23 suggested.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 13, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Then I think there are some options, check out at Flipkart:
> 
> Corsair VS450 @ 2.5 K - Is a VFM product. Was launched in February this year only. Expect to give ~2.3K if you're going to get it from Nehru Place.
> 
> ...



Local prices will be cheaper than these prices.


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 16, 2012)

all right then, gonna get the seasonic  one...thanks guys.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

varunbhai said:


> all right then, gonna get the seasonic  one...thanks guys.



IMO, avoid Seasonic. 
Due to the importer and import almost being stopped, you will have problem if you need to RMA the PSU in future.
Get Corsair.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 16, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> IMO, avoid Seasonic.
> Due to the importer and import almost being stopped, you will have problem if you need to RMA the PSU in future.
> Get Corsair.



completely agreed...


----------



## GRecon07 (Aug 19, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> IMO, avoid Seasonic.
> Due to the importer and import almost being stopped, you will have problem if you need to RMA the PSU in future.
> Get Corsair.



Hi,
what are the chances of a bad corsair PSU.....?(7 yrs warranty)
coz i think i got one 
and where can i get a rma ?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 19, 2012)

Try to exchange your PSU directly from the retailer store. If not possible, ask him to help you RMA it.


----------



## Renny (Aug 19, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> IMO, avoid Seasonic.
> Due to the importer and import almost being stopped, you will have problem if you need to RMA the PSU in future.
> Get Corsair.



Is Seasonic winding up its India business?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 19, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Is Seasonic winding up its India business?



Probably yes..


----------



## Renny (Aug 19, 2012)

How come


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Is Seasonic winding up its India business?



The problem is not created by Seasonic, but their importer Tirupathi. 
May be Seasonic will get another importer in future, but untill then, avoid the uncertainty.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2012)

@ *varunbhai* - just get the Corsair CX500v2 - fits your budget and needs perfectly.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

varunbhai said:


> thanks guys...a friend of mine suggested me tacens supero 600...is it any good!!!



Bad choice. Rarely found in India. It is OEM brand of FSP. Avoid it.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ +1 to that .. RMA support may be an issue with this psu and the price is also close to some other good branded PSUs - so avoiding it is the best way.


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 22, 2012)

was preparing for exams for the past few days so still havent bought the psu
so from what i've read so far my options are cx500v2,gs500,and gs 600...i was in nehru place a few days ago and every shopkeeper was asking the psu prices over the phone like he was a middlemen..i would be glad if someone could tell me some nice psu retailers in nehru place and possible prices for the above mentioned psu's...thank you all for your help.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 22, 2012)

Actually, these stores work in some sort of association with the regional distributors, most of whom work out of Nehru Place.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2012)

SMC International, maybe?


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 22, 2012)

okay then...will buy the gs600.thanks


----------



## funskar (Aug 22, 2012)

Vipin imports , Smc international , Computer empire  ..


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 23, 2012)

hey guys got a huge problem..got gs700 for 5100 and also rma'd the mobo...the problem still persists..i am so pissed right now,could have got a graphic for that money..more importantly pc is still not starting up..any help


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 23, 2012)

You think that changing to a good power supply will solve a problem created by the old supply? Once something is damaged because of a substandard psu will not magically fix itself if you switch it to a proper power supply. Even if you could have got a gpu in its place, do you really want to gamble with your investment by making things worse- after having a good experience? That's why its always best to have a good enough psu from the start- period. You're paying for something that supplies clean DC power and protects your system to a certain extent. Dude, you burned your motherboard twice and you still don't get it??

Can't help further since you haven't said what's wrong with your system. And this time, don't forget to mention whatever you've done so far.


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 24, 2012)

one night i was using my pc and it suddently turned off and the power led started blinking after that it never started not even the fans...so i rma'd the motherboard and tried starting my pc...it started but after 15 minutes the same thing happened so i again rma'd the mobo also baught a decent  power supply for future safety..now i assembled my pc it booted up but only for 2 minutes...can't figure out what the problem is.any help would be much appreciated thank you


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 24, 2012)

also when i checked everything one by one...it stopped when i plugged in cpu's 4 pin pci-e connector..the cpu wasn't hot..so i have no idea whats going wrong


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ Honestly you really need to re-frame your sentence. Forget for now what happened that night and say what's happening now.

Did you do a CMOS reset? Keep that 4 pin ATX pin connected on the motherboard at all times. What are the memory kit that you're using? Have you seated the heatsink properly (I would do it again as patiently as possible- also make sure the pins are not damaged- and/or proper application of thermal paste)? Reseat memory stick properly or use the other DIMM slots on the motherboard? 

You'll need to do couple of things which will require another system. Google and download memtest86, there should be a readme file on how to make it as a bootable disk in a flash drive. Follow the instructions and boot using hat drive, run memtest for about 4-6 hours on your system. If it shuts down, there's a problem with the memory- possibly either the ram or the slot- or worse case scenario- both. If it does and/or doesn't, connect your hard drive in another system as a secondary drive, google and download HDTune and run an error scan. If it shows any bad blocks, RMA the drive. Do both and let me know. Make sure you reset CMOS and check the processor, reseat them again properly and keep the memory stick(s) connected on the other coloured slot. 

If you can't run memtest in the first place, swap the rams with another slots on the board. If that doesn't work, try with 1 ram at a time. You'll have to take the headache of doing all these steps in a proper flow to narrowing down the issue(s). Make sure you have the time and patience to do. Use this as an opportunity to learn one thing: can't afford a decent enough psu, don't buy a pc.


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 24, 2012)

well...lets put down the topic of psu..so i tried 3 different rams in different slots and the pc is not starting now..all the rams are working fine(i've checked) and because the pc booted up a few hours ago i take it that the slots are fine too..the psu is brand new..connected the hard disk to a friends pc turns out to be working fine so now its either the mobo or the processor..when processor is not connected the mobo seems to work so i think there is something wrong with the processor or heatsink..:/
the processor or heatsink doesn't get too hot or even hot so why is the pc not booting up..have tried reseating them twice..but nothing the psu fan spins for just a second and then stops..its so irritating..any other ideas!!!!


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 24, 2012)

resetted the cmos but nothing changed


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ I think your cpu is damaged or else the mobo has some issue ( with vrms may be ) hence it's not able to provide power properly to the hexa core cpu or all of the ram slots of the mobo is damaged ?? - if possible take the cpu to the RMA center and tell those guys to test the cpu+mobo in front of you or else test the cpu on a friend's place - another reason could be the cpu is overheating due to improper contact between cu and the heatsink - use some proper TiM.


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 24, 2012)

overheating takes some time right...but in my case the psu light glows for just a fraction of second and then turns off..with 24 pin plug connected the psu runs...with rams connected the pau runs but as soon as i connect the 4pin pcie plug the psu starts and within a second stops...after that even if i remove the 4 pin pcie plug the mobo doesn't start for atleast 15 minutes...


----------



## aloodum (Aug 24, 2012)

^^^ apart from the checks suggested above, please check if your mobo is shorting due to improper mounting, rustetc...
Please check if all the pins on the cpu appear normal.

if all fails takke it to the service centre --the cpu mobo and ram, and ask them to test using the diagnostic card...


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 24, 2012)

varunbhai said:


> overheating takes some time right...but in my case the psu light glows for just a fraction of second and then turns off..with 24 pin plug connected the psu runs...with rams connected the pau runs but as *soon as i connect the 4pin pcie plug the psu starts and within a second stops*...after that even if i remove the 4 pin pcie plug the mobo doesn't start for atleast 15 minutes...


From this I infer that the problem is occurring only when you are connecting the PCI-E plug (wait a minute, where and why are you plugging in the PCI-E connector. You don't have the graphics card. right?). Try running it without the PCI-E connector plugged(?)


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 24, 2012)

aloodom: its very tiring travelling 50 kms...so i would be really happy to solve the problem myself..i just rma'd the mobo so i guess they properly checked the rusting and stuff.

cyberkid: sorry bro its a plug like the pci-e plugs..it was a 8 pin plug that divided into 2 4 pin ones..i am plugging it in JPWR2 slot..dont know what the plug is called but i think you know what i mean.


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 24, 2012)

i can make a video and upload it if you guys dont understand the problem..!!!!


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 24, 2012)

anybody????????????????????????


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 24, 2012)

so you can see that psu is working ram is working and the mobo is getting the power because the heatsink fan is working but as soon as i plug in the 4 pin power cord the heatsink fan and psu spins for a fraction of second and then stops...if u can help me then please do or do i have to put this problem in another section..!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 25, 2012)

As I said before- the 4 pin and the pcie pin are 2 different stuff. I hope you didn't force (or still trying to use) the pcie cable on the 4 pin ATX connector- or you've not installed the 4 pin properly . 

Your board doesn't look like its fixed- atleast judging by the way you're explaining- or something else. That seem to be the case with a friend's maximus V Gene, it worked on an el cheapo power supply (and on the power supply with the older design) but not on the newer Corsair one. Its actually a feature to make sure the end user doesn't really make it worse. Its observed in AX Series (and possibly newer GS Series does the same in your case) is that it doesn't boot the motherboard if the power regulator is damaged- most likely the regulators dedicated to supply power to the processor. The older design power supply does it- and even the cheaper ones, but eventually the system hangs, even if you spend some time idling around the case. I am not saying that IS the case, but after trying to understand what you tried to say above, that's most likely the case. I haven't read the latest ATX specs, but I think it does shuts down if there's something wrong with the voltage regulation. Maybe its the ATX spec- or the design that newer power supplies follow. 

2 very possible reasons:
#1. The board is not repaired properly
#2. The board cannot pull that much power for the 125w hexacore. 

Did you check the spec of the 1055T that you've bought, is it 95w version or the 125w version??? It looks like you are using a 125w version. Even MSI states that its compatible with 95w hexacores only for this board. Confirm and reply back. 

If that's the case, well- consider yourself lucky the first time (well....). Reason being that you could have damaged (or maybe already damaged?) the processor. I am also speculating that's the case because that somewhat explains why you bummed your board twice, along-with using a substandard power supply. a proper power supply with the newer ATX spec will not let you boot the system if something is wrong rather than forcing that much power through the 4 pin (then again- not possible via a 4 pin unless the power regulation on the board is pretty screwed up.... but then again MSI showed it in their CPU support list it supports only 95w hexacores so...). 

In any case, what I said above is a speculation. Let me know the TDP of the processor and let me know...

Who was the one recommended this config to you in the first place? He didn't do a good job apparently. Still, confirm it and let me know.


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 25, 2012)

the board worked fine for 8 months without any issues maybe they didn't repair it...i've rma'd the board twice already and the service centre is very far from my place...so is there any way to get a new mobo instead of waiting for the repair...i can file a complaint if thats necessary also should i rma the proccesor too.!???


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ Did you even bother to answer to the question I've asked above? Its not possible for anyone help anyone properly if they can't do the needful. If you've asked advice before purchase on the forums, we wouldn't be having this conversation and you wouldn't have through so much hassle.


----------



## varunbhai (Aug 26, 2012)

i dont know about all that stuff..sorry
so i borrowed a friends cpu..checked all the stuff turns out that the processor is fine and the mobo doesnt work with all his stuff plugged in...so i think that the board was never repaired...now just tell me how to make them pay for their dishonest work...and i really appriciate your help..
my friend said that he got a new mobo when he tried to rma it(intel)
can't i do something like that..also the first time i rma'd the board they gave me an old piece possibly 2-2.5 years old..thats wrong right!!!!
so what to do...thank you


----------

